# downloads from mediafire.com not working.. is mediafire down?



## R2K (Sep 8, 2010)

Can somebody please verify if mediafire.com or any downloads from mediafire is working or not....
i just wanna confirm that it not a problem with my conn. or browser


----------



## joe2005 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes me too having the problem.Out of 4 packets 2 is getting lost


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2010)

I too can't download anything from mediafire since almost 3 months.Sometimes i don't get the download link generated and sometimes the downloads get stuck in the half way even though they are supposed to be resumable.

Sometimes when i click the download link my antivirus said it has blocked some intrusion attempts.


----------

